# pup pics



## poorboys (Jun 20, 2011)

weights are from 4.80z the runt, to 1#.8oz.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh they are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you sure your scales are right?  The litter my Anatolian is coming from weighed in at birth from 15.2 oz to 28 oz.  Even your largest at 4.8 oz is way too small for Great Pyranees pups.  They are cute though.


----------



## elevan (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 20, 2011)

I do not need a pyr pup, I DO NOT NEED A PYR PUP, I DOOO NOOTTTT NEEEED A PYR PUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wayyy cute, congrats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

aww!!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure, scale was off balanced and the mother was bothering the whole thing I'm going to re=do when i have some help!! I was thinking that was small here's a pic of mom and dad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they both weight over 100lbs


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 20, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, scale was off balanced and the mother was bothering the whole thing I'm going to re=do when i have some help!! I was thinking that was small here's a pic of mom and dadhttp://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/70474_img_3187.jpg they both weight over 100lbs


Aw, the mom and dad are beautiful and big!! I am seriously worried about those pups if the scale was right though.  Did she go full term?  Please get them on some heat and supplemental feeding.  If they really are 1.8 to 4.8 oz, there is a good chance they are premature and will need some supportive care.  They are just so little....I had Jack Russell terrier pups that weighed more at birth.   Pyr pups are usually more than 20 ounces at birth.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 20, 2011)

they were full-term, i'll re-weight and let you know. did talk to vet last night when she was giving birth. they  do weight over. runt 11.9 oz. and up I rebalance my scale, they are still smaller that what they should be but I'm sure they will get going pretty quick.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at those spots!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 20, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> they were full-term, i'll re-weight and let you know. did talk to vet last night when she was giving birth. they  do weight over. runt 11.9 oz. and up I rebalance my scale, they are still smaller that what they should be but I'm sure they will get going pretty quick.


Oh, that is a relief!  Just keep a really good eye on their body temp because low birthweight pups have a much harder time keeping warm.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 20, 2011)

I had no idea they were born with such color! too cute. Rolls, you need one 

Your momma dog will be happy for any help you can give feeding those babies.  With bigger litters sometimes  a pup or two gets lost in the shuffle and misses a meal.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG they are adorable.... 

Just to cute.... Makes me want a pup..but you so far away is my only saveing grace LOL!!!!! 


Do keep the puppie pictures coming, besides baby goat pics puppies are my next favorite pictures to see..


Again Congrats To mom and dad too, lovely family!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 20, 2011)

we lost the runt, went out at 5;00pm and she was fine, went out after supper and her mom (thunder) was laying on her. now it's 8;00 just came back in from letting her go out to do her business, cleaned their little pen, and now she's nursing them. I guess i'll have to keep weighting everyday to make sure everyone's getting enough to eat.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 20, 2011)

They're just beautiful.  Sorry about the little one.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 21, 2011)

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

AWWW sorry you lost the little one


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Jun 21, 2011)

Those pups are adorable!!! Congrats to momma and daddy! They make beautiful babies. Sorry about the little one


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry about the little runt

...nature can be a little heartless at times...


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 23, 2011)

how are the rest of the pups doing?


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 23, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> I had no idea they were born with such color! too cute.


 I didn't know that Pyr pups were born with spots either! Do the adults Pyrs ever have coloring other than white ?

 Sorry about your little guy.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 23, 2011)

discoverlivestock said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adult pyrs can have spots, but they don't always.  The makings (called badger markings) usually fade away after a year or so, but sometimes they still show on the adult dog.  Pretty, isn't it??


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I need one!!!


----------

